# What type of rooting plants?



## azn1stknightsou (Aug 25, 2005)

I am aware of java fern, java moss, and anubias as plants that can be rooted onto a rock or a piece of driftwood. Are there any other plants that can be rooted as well, or are those three all I have to choose from?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

There are others but they are not as easy to grow. Bolbitis is one the can be attached to rock as well as other types of mosses (x-mas, erect, taiwan).


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

There are two varieties of bolbitus one is African and the other is Asian. The African variety actually looks fernlike and loves to grow in flow. I have had bad luck growing the Asian variety- one of my few plant failures. The African grows well for me.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Ack! I should have stated that. I have only grown the African variety.


----------



## azn1stknightsou (Aug 25, 2005)

Now how much harder are these plants to grow compared to the three that I mentioned above? And what about pricing?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The bolbitis is a tad bit more (still under $5.00) and easy to grow as well as the mosses.


----------

